
Yahoo’s New Male CEO Is Making Double Marissa Mayer’s Salary - cbanek
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068987/most-creative-people/dont-be-surprised-that-yahoos-new-male-ceo-is-making-double-marissa-may
======
throwaway420
Mayer got a multi-hundred million dollar compensation package to sign up with
Yahoo and run them into the ground, but somehow the narrative here is that a
man is being paid more than a woman?

